# Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?



## A@lrounder (8. August 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

vorweg falls das hier in der Geräte-Thread gehört, dann bitte verschieben und sorry. 

Habe mir zum Geburtstag eine Ultra Light Spinnrute gewünscht. Es ist die Daiwa Exceler Ultra Light Spinnrute mit einer Länge von 2.10m und nem WG von 2-10 gr. 
Dazu kommt noch die Shimano Exage 1000FC.
Als Schnur eine geflochtene Shimano Power Pro.

Jetzt mein Anliegen:
Ich fische ausschließlich in meinem Vereinsgewässer.
Ca.2m tief,  1 1/2 Fußballfelder groß, alle Spots gut zu erreichen, Keine riesen Wurfweiten nötig.
Habe hier und da schon mit meiner jetzigen Spinnrute gefischt.
Daiwa Exceler 2,70m Wg von 20-60gr.
Die Rute kam mir für dieses Gewässer zu grob vor daher jetzt die UL.
Kann ich mit so einer Rute bedenkenlos auch größere Räuber drillen bzw. ist so eine Rute auch für das Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander geeignet? Mein Motto lautet So fein wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. 

Für große Gewässer oder Flüsse würde meine andere Spinnrute zum Einsatz kommen.

Danke euch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ne UL Rute für Hecht und Zander finde ich unsinnig....was für Köder will man damit fischen? Mit Forellenblinker und 2er Spinner auf Hecht/ Zander? Auch für den richtigen Anhieb ist so eine leichte Rute nicht förderlich und wenn man dann mal einen großen Hecht oder Zander erwischt macht der erstmal was er will mit dir. Wenn dann noch Hindernisse im Wasser sind wars das vermutlich...

Eine Rute wie die Exceler ist was für Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## A@lrounder (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Habe mich vielleicht ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt. Ich möchte mit dieser Rute NICHT mit 20cm Wobblern fischen. Bevorzugt kleine Gummis und Twister mit Jigköpfen bis 7gr. 

Bei uns im Gewässer schwimmen "angeblich" Barsche bis 50cm rum. 
Aber beim Spinnfischen ist es ja quasi unmöglich Beifänge zu vermeiden. 
Mir geht es darum nicht mit dem "hoffentlich beißt kein Hecht"-Gedanken zu fischen.

Ein gezieltes Spinnfischen mit dieser Rute habe ich nicht vor. Wie gesagt ein kleiner Gummi dran und gucken was kommt.


----------



## Silvio.i (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Wenn den 2er Spinner ein großer Hecht nimmt, wirst du keine andere Chance haben, als ihn damit auszudrillen. Es dauert halt und bürgt halt Gefahren in sich. dafür ist die Rute nicht gemacht. Dau hast eine großen Fisch damit einfach nicht unter Kontrolle.


----------



## A@lrounder (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ok danke für eure Antworten. 

Das heißt drillen kann man damit alles, dauert nur länger oder? 
Mit Hindernissen werde ich in diesem Gewässer keine Probleme bekommen. Der Fisch hat keine Chance irgendwo reinzuschwimmen. Solange ich beim drillen ruhig bleibe und den Fisch langsam ausdrille, sollte eine Landung doch kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## racoon (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Die Rute ist für die kleinen Räuber gedacht, für Hecht gar nicht und für Zander bedingt tauglich. Aber wie Du schon schreibst, hast Du das ja auch gar nicht vor. Es wird sich nie vermeiden lassen, dass sich auch mal ein größerer Fisch am Köder vergreift, dann wird es ein ganz kurzer oder ein ganz langer Drill. Beides nicht fischschonend, allerdings nicht vermeidbar. 
Es spricht aber gar nichts dagegen, das Gerät gezielt einzusetzen und der Rute wird auch nichts passieren, wenn Du eine ordentliche Gerätezusammenstellung hast.


----------



## inselkandidat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Wenn du Platz hast und keine Hindernisse im Wasser, geht das alles! 
Wenn die Hechtdame allerdings der Meinung ist, sie müsse ins Totholz oder Schilf, wird sie das auch tun und du wirst mit dem Rütchen nichts dagegen tuen können....
Würde mich von diesem Szenario aber nicht abhalten lassen mit der UL zu fischen, ein "Restrisiko" besteht immer, mit kleinen Ködern große Fische zu haken! Petri heil!#h

edit: racoon war schneller


----------



## A@lrounder (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Wenn du Platz hast und keine Hindernisse im Wasser, geht das alles!
> Wenn die Hechtdame allerdings der Meinung ist, sie müsse ins *Totholz oder Schilf*, wird sie das auch tun und du wirst mit dem Rütchen nichts dagegen tuen können....
> Würde mich von diesem Szenario aber nicht abhalten lassen mit der UL zu fischen, ein "Restrisiko" besteht immer, mit kleinen Ködern große Fische zu haken! Petri heil!#h
> 
> edit: racoon war schneller



Das ist ja das ( in diesem Fall ) "gute"....da gibts nix. 

Danke für eure Mühe


----------



## Revilo62 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ganz klar NEIN
... es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass beim ul-Fischen auch mal ein größerer Räuber einsteigt, mit den entsprechenden
Erfahrungen und auch etwas Glück sollte es auch klappen.
Gezielt auf große Räuber damit zu gehen, halte ich für suboptimal, das WG entspricht eher sehr kleinen Ködern.
Deine Idee mit so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig 
passt hier gar nicht in Bezug auf die UL.
Deine "alte" Rute ist zwar mit 2,70 m m.E. etwas zu lang und damit kopflastig, aber eine deutlich bessere Wahl  !
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Mainhatten (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Je nach Schnur wird er die wahrscheinlich eh kappen. Je länger der Drill dauert,  umso höher die Gefahr.


----------



## LightTackle (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Moin,
Also ich bin der Meinung das leichtes Gerät immer de bessere Wahl ist wenn die Zierfische keine Riesen sind sondern nur der (vielleicht) zu erwartende beifang. Ich meine es macht nähmlich mehr Sinn mit den Fischen die man auch fangen möchte Spaß zu haben als sich alles mit ner viel zu steifen Rute zu versauen weil ja eventuell etwas grösseres ans Band gehen könnte. Außerdem ist es auch in der regel kein Problem Großfisch mit UL Gerät auf landen wenn man sich genügend zeit nimmt und den Platz dafür hat.


----------



## A@lrounder (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Je nach Schnur wird er die wahrscheinlich eh kappen. Je länger der Drill dauert,  umso höher die Gefahr.



Ausgeschlossen....Solange in einem Gewässer egal welcher Größe auch nur 1 einziger Hecht vorkommen könnte, angel ich mit Stahlvorfach


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Das ist schon mal gut mit Stahl, und bei nicht gerade superglasklar oder eben an Tagesrandlagen auch meist selbst Barsch-unschädlich.

Ein Tip noch: Die Rolle darf ruhig etwas stärker sein und die Schnur auch, das bringt kein wirklich merkliches Mehrgewicht und versaut einem auch nicht gleich den Drillspaß, oder eben eine nach unten angepasste Gerätesensibilität, denn das hängt vornehmlich an der Spinnrute bzw deren Zartheit.
z.B. ist eine real 7kg tragende Dyneema gar nicht so dick, eine Rolle wie eine 2500er Exage auch nicht so ein Murkel (noch besser ist eine kleine metallische 2000 Applause oder sowas), und über die Leine und Festhalten/Zusatzbremsen an der Spule kann man für den Fall der Fälle immer noch was über die Schnur ausrichten, selbst wenn von der Rute nur der Handgriff über bleibt 

Kann man oft bei den beliebten Filmchen sehen, wo ein übergroßer Wels die Zanderspinne o.ä. quält.


----------



## Wizard2 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

wie in den vorigen post schon geschrieben geht das ausdrillen größerer Fische
auch mit ner ulrute.  platz, zeit und etwas ruhe vorrausgesetzt.
allerdings hab ich meist eher das prob den anschlag bei guten hechten/zander durch zubekommen, sodas der fisch den Köder relativ schnell wieder abschuttel kann.
ich konnte schon des öfteren beobachten das der hecht einfach sein maul wieder öffnete und mirvder köder entgegen flog.


----------



## daci7 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal gut mit Stahl, und bei nicht gerade superglasklar oder eben an Tagesrandlagen auch meist selbst Barsch-unschädlich.
> 
> Ein Tip noch: Die Rolle darf ruhig etwas stärker sein und die Schnur auch, das bringt kein wirklich merkliches Mehrgewicht und versaut einem auch nicht gleich den Drillspaß, oder eben eine nach unten angepasste Gerätesensibilität, denn das hängt vornehmlich an der Spinnrute bzw deren Zartheit.
> z.B. ist eine real 7kg tragende Dyneema gar nicht so dick, eine Rolle wie eine 2500er Exage auch nicht so ein Murkel (noch besser ist eine kleine metallische 2000 Applause oder sowas), und über die Leine und Festhalten/Zusatzbremsen an der Spule kann man für den Fall der Fälle immer noch was über die Schnur ausrichten, selbst wenn von der Rute nur der Handgriff über bleibt
> ...



Seh ich auch so. In meinem letzten Schwedenurlaub hatte ein Kumpel von mir (Nichtangler) mit meiner 10g Reiserute/2500 TwinPower/10lbs Schnur das Glück eine dicke Hechtdame zu drillen.
4-5 min und die 1,02m Dame war an Board. Die Rute hat sich zwar im Halbkreis gebogen, aber über die Rolle konnte man schon Druck machen. 
Das ganze übrigens in einem kleinen Fluss mit Strömung, vielen Felsen und Totholz und mein Kumpel hatte absolut keine Ahnung vom Drill


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Hi,
 ich glaube auch das das durchaus machbar ist.
 Ansonsten dürfte keiner mit ner Fliegenrute und Streamer auf Hecht gehen, das macht doch den Reiz aus im Drill,
 trotz des vermeintlich leichten Geschirrs auch noch einen größeren Fisch zu drillen und landen.
 Auf Dauer lässt es sich eh nicht vermeiden das auch mal ein großer einsteigt, weiß der doch nicht, das eigentlich der Barsch gemeint war.
 Probiers aus, ich glaub das Du viel Spaß haben wirst.

 Fettes Petri#6


----------



## Revilo62 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ich versteh den Sinn der vorhergehenden Aussagen nicht mehr, vielleicht bin ich senil, aber der TS sprach von einer 
UL-Kombi, das endet beim WG weit unter 10 gr, ansonsten ist es eine L-Kombi
... und im Ernst, mit einer 1000er Rolle ernsthaft Großfisch zu beangeln
ich frag mich schon, was Manchen in den Köpfen rumschiesst, hier handelt es sich immer noch um Kreaturen, keine Spaßobjekte. 
Kein ernsthafter Raubfischangler geht gezielt auf Hecht mit einer UL, oder ist es jetzt IN, mit einer Wünschelrute große Räuber zu jagen.
Es ist sicher durchaus möglich mit einer UL große Fische zu fangen und zu landen, vom Boot noch besser als vom Ufer.
Sicher ist Alles möglich , aber eine UL passt eben zum Barsch oder Forelle . Und Stahlvorfach oder Titan gilt als unbedenklich Hechtsicher, was man von FC oder Hardmono nur ab bestimmten Durchmessern behaupten kann, en 80er hardmonovorfach ist aber schon deutlich sichtbarer als ein 
Stahlvorfach mit 10kg Tragkraft.
Denkt mal drüber nach , waidgerecht zu fischen setzt Verantwortung für die Kreatur voraus
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## daci7 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

So wie ich die Sache sehe sprach der TE von Anfang an von bis 10g WG und nicht vom gezielten Großfischfang, sondern vom möglichen Einstieg größerer Fische.
Die Rute nach dem Fisch zu wählen finde ich beim Spinnfischen im deutschen Süßwasser übrigens ziemlich schwachsinnig. Wir haben nunmal keine wirklichen Kämpfer - mit Barsch/Zander/Hecht wird man auch mit einer leichten Kombo fertig - Wels ist da natürlich ne Ausnahme. Die Rute wähle ich also ausschließlich nach dem Köder/der Führungsmethode, das Vorfach nach Hechtvorkommen und die Schnurstärke nach Hindernissen im Gewässer.
#h


----------



## Revilo62 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

auch in Neukölln gehste nich gezielt mit ne 10gr. Rute zum gezielten! Hechtfischen.
auch ich wähle meine Ruten nach der Methode und der Ködergröße aus und gehe viel lieber mit einer 7-28gr. zum Zandern oder auch zum Barschen, wenn ich weiß, dass auch größere Hechte einsteigen können , dementsprechend bei gezielten Barschangeln mit einer 10gr.-Rute und einer entsprechenden Rolle ( kann dann auch ne 1000er sein)
Bei so einem kleinen Vereinsgewässer mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit auf größere Räuber und einem vielleicht mäßigen Barschbestand darf das Gerätschon etwas kräftiger ausfallen
Ich bestreite ja auch garnicht, dass man mit einer UL Hechte bezwingen kann, dennoch würde ich die Rute ein Ticken schwerer wählen und nen 1000er Röllchen macht das auch nicht lange mit.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Rute nach dem Fisch zu wählen finde ich beim Spinnfischen im deutschen Süßwasser übrigens ziemlich schwachsinnig. Wir haben nunmal keine wirklichen Kämpfer - mit Barsch/Zander/Hecht wird man auch mit einer leichten Kombo fertig - Wels ist da natürlich ne Ausnahme.



Mit einer zu leichten Combo, wird der Anschlag bei größeren Hechten und Zandern aber eher selten sitzen. Im groben Stimme ich dir aber zu, bei Hecht/Zander gehe ich auch nicht über 40g WG, weil ich auch nicht mit schweren Ködern hantiere und die Meterexemplare dann doch eher die Ausnahme sind. Leichtere Ruten haben aber auch Vorteile, schließlich federn die Kopfschläge der Räuber deutlich besser ab..

An der UL steigen, je nach Gewässer, regelmäßig auch größere Hechte und Zander auf kleine Köder ein, daher würde ich von einer 1000er Rolle auch abraten, die ist zu winzig, eine stabile 2000er mit guter Bremse reicht allerdings schon aus.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ich fische im Herbst häufig mit einer 1-7gr Rute mit einer 1000er Rolle und einer Berkley Nanofil (grade nicht sicher ob 4 oder 6lb) auf Barsch, und da kommt es bei uns häufiger vor das sich auch mal ein großer Hecht den Köder schnappt.

Wenn man mit dem Gerät dann wirklich an die Grenzen geht und keine Hindernisse in der nähe sind ist selbst ein Meterhecht recht schnell im Boot, alles unter 80cm kann man nach den ersten beiden Fluchten eigentlich fast mühelos ranpumpen. Ich empfehle dafür als Trockenübung mal bei einem Hänger zu testen wieviel Druck man wirklich machen kann bis die Schnur abreißt.
Viele trauen sich einfach nur nicht ihr Gerät entsprechend zu belasten und deswegen dauert der Drill dann ewig...

Wenn mit Beifang zu rechnen ist würde ich statt den entweder sehr empfinflichen oder für die UL Angelei viel zu klobigen Stahlvorfächern lieber zu dünnem einfädigem (10-15lbs) Titan greifen das ist so dünn das da keinerlei Scheuchwirkung von ausgeht wenn das Wasser nciht grade Glasklar ist.

Die Power pro halte ich als Schnur für diese Angelei übrigens auch ungeeignet auch wenn ich damit vermutlich recht alleine dastehe. Die Nanofil ist bei gleicher Tragkraft deutlich dünner, das heißt höhere Wurfweite und vor allem beim fischen mit Jigs deutlich besseren köderkontakt auch auf Entfernung oder im tiefem Wasser. 
Hab mal n test gemacht da brauchte ich bei gleicher Tragkraft fast doppelt so schwere Jigs um n vernünftiges Gefühl zu bekommen.



Purist schrieb:


> Mit einer zu leichten Combo, wird der Anschlag bei größeren Hechten und Zandern aber eher selten sitzen.



Da habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht, beim UL Angeln ist der Haken ja meistens auch entsprechend dünndrähtiger und die kleinen Köder sitzen nicht so fest im Hechtmaul.
da brauchts beim Anschlag halt nur ein Bruchteil der Kraft die man benötigt wenn man mit nem 30er Gummilatschen am 6/0 Haken fischt...



Purist schrieb:


> An der UL steigen, je nach Gewässer, regelmäßig auch größere Hechte und Zander auf kleine Köder ein, daher würde ich von einer 1000er Rolle auch abraten, die ist zu winzig, eine stabile 2000er mit guter Bremse reicht allerdings schon aus.



Wo ist da für dich der unterschied ?
Für die verwendeten Schnüre reicht die bremse einer 100er genauso aus, Schnurmenge ist unerheblich, hab zumindest noch nie Fluchten von deutlich mehr als 10m beim Hechtfischen erlebt und die Geschwindigkeit der Schnuraufnahme spielt im Drill auch keine Rolle. Und die belastung im Drill ist nun auch nciht so hoch das ne 1000er da den geist aufgibt...

Dafür ist ne 2000er an vielen UL Ruten zu schwer...


----------



## thanatos (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Bis auf die Geflochtene ist es ganz mein Ding,es macht absolut keinen 
 Spaß ein mittleres Fischchen mit nem Knüppel zu drillen und wenn
 mal ein Großer den Miniköder nimmt zeigt sich doch erst ob man sein
 "Handwerk"versteht.Angle selbst mit 18 -25er Mono und 5Kg Stahlvorfach
 auf Barsch hatte noch nie Probleme wenn mal ´n größerer Hecht den Spinner genommen hat ihn auch zu landen.


----------



## Purist (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht, beim UL Angeln ist der Haken ja meistens auch entsprechend dünndrähtiger und die kleinen Köder sitzen nicht so fest im Hechtmaul.
> da brauchts beim Anschlag halt nur ein Bruchteil der Kraft die man benötigt wenn man mit nem 30er Gummilatschen am 6/0 Haken fischt...



Relativ, ich fische ja auch nich mit Geflochtener, sondern stink normaler monofiler, die Haken sind scharf und entsprechend klein, trotzdem greifen die bei bestimmten Winkeln nicht im Maul eines 80+ Zanders, 60-70cm Kandidaten sind kein Problem. 



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Wo ist da für dich der unterschied ?



Die sind zu fummelig, die Bremsscheiben klein, weite Würfe verlangen einen tick mehr an Spulengröße. 



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dafür ist ne 2000er an vielen UL Ruten zu schwer...



Kommt auf die Rute an, an einer jenseits der 2,10m ist das ohnehin kein Problem.


----------



## buddah (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Es gibt sogenannte BFS Ruten weche zu Schwarzbarschfischen mit kleinen Ködern im Cover entwickelt worden sind.

Diese Ruten kommen mit kleinsten Ködern klar, haben aber auch genug Rückrat für was großes


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

UL reicht für (fast) alles aus, was in heimischen Gewässern schwimmt!

Ich fische derzeit aufgrund gewaltigen Kleinfischaufkommens winzige 4-5cm Gummis an 1,5 Gramm Köpfen mit 1er oder 2er Jighaken auf Barsch. Rute ist eine Mag Pro Lite EVX mit 2-8 Gramm, Rolle ne 1000er Blade und Schnur eine 0,06er (3kg) Power Pro, kombiniert mit einem 4kg Titanvorfach. 

Regelmäßig (1-2mal pro Angeltag) steigen dabei gute Hechte (bisher bis knapp 80cm) ein. Bei dem 80er hab ich extra auf die Uhr gesehen, da ich den Fisch kommen sah und sehen wollte, wie lang es dauert bis in den Kescher. Der ganze Drill war in unter 1,5 Minuten abgeschlossen!!! Weder kam der Fisch in die Seerosen noch gab es ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten! Da ist definitiv Luft nach oben. Der Fisch bekam vielleicht 1,5m Schnur...

Natürlich ist die Rute zum Halbkreis gebogen, natürlich sieht das ganze gefährlich aus und klingt nach einer gewaltigen Herausforderung...aber ein Problem ist es für einen geübten Angler mit moderner und solider UL Ausstattung definitiv nicht!!


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Kleiner Tip, für jeden, der "Angst" hat, mit UL zu fischen und Schnurbruch zu erleiden- Normal montieren, an einer Zugwaage befestigen und Rute soweit krumm ziehen, wie man sich traut...und dann mal ablesen lassen, wieviel Druck da wirklich ankommt...ein Abriss von 3kg Schnur über Rute und Rolle ist nahezu nicht möglich, der Zug reicht aber aus, um auch stattliche Hechte aus der Bahn zu bringen. Ich wage die Behauptung, dass Hechte und Welse bis 1m damit zügig zu bezwingen sind...wenn man nicht mehr Angst vorm Fisch hat als umgekehrt  .

Leute, modernes Gerät kann VIEL mehr ab, als viele glauben. Ich hatte im Urlaub eine Driplette von guten Dorschen (alle so 50-65) auf ne Kombo mit einer 10er (5kg) Power Pro. Problemlos aus 20m Tiefe gelandet...dauert ein wenig, geht aber!!


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Und nochwas: Nein, ich empfehle hier keine UL Fischerei gezielt auf große Fische!! Aber- wenn man durch die Umstände zu UL Ködern gezwungen wird, kann man problemlos und angstfrei das passende Gerät dazu nutzen und große Fische trotzdem landen!!


----------



## Tim1983 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ich fische derzeit aufgrund gewaltigen Kleinfischaufkommens winzige 4-5cm Gummis an 1,5 Gramm Köpfen mit 1er oder 2er Jighaken auf Barsch. Rute ist eine Mag Pro Lite EVX mit 2-8 Gramm, Rolle ne 1000er Blade und Schnur eine 0,06er (3kg) Power Pro, kombiniert mit einem 4kg Titanvorfach. 

Hey,
was für Köder fischt Du denn mit der Kombo?

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Unterschiedlich, die kleinen Kopytos, No Names von der Angel Domäne, Slim Jims...dazu noch so´ne Gummiwobbler von Balzer namens Zombi, die kleinen Rapalas...6 Gramm Effzett...sowas halt.


----------



## Tim1983 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich, die kleinen Kopytos, No Names von der Angel Domäne, Slim Jims...dazu noch so´ne Gummiwobbler von Balzer namens Zombi, die kleinen Rapalas...6 Gramm Effzett...sowas halt.



Hört sich gut an.  Wie schaut es mit 1er u. 2er Mepps aus?


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ebenso. Da "meine" Barsche aber derzeit tendenziell zu tief für Spinnerchen stehen, verwende ich die aus diesem Grunde eher selten derzeit.


----------



## evader (12. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra Light Spinnrute auch für "Großfisch" geeignet?*

Ich fische eine 1-5g 1,8m WFT Penzill mit einer kleinen 1000er Rolle und 0,6 Nanofil... 

Fische das ganze nun das zweite Jahr und es gab noch nie Fischverlust, auf Gunrd von "Defekten". 

Barsche bis 40+ liefern Hammer Drills, Hechte von 60+ machen ordentlich Laune und auch Zander bis 80 waren keine großen Probleme...

Das ist das Moderne fischen! Leicht, flexibel, gefühlvoll und ermüdungsfrei!


----------

